# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Huawei uap2816

## emkonta

Γεια σε όλους . Ήμουνα στην Vodafone και μου είχε δώσει το Vodafone full σήμα . Τώρα έχω αλλάξει εταιρία και έχω πάει COSMOTE . Αυτή η συσκευή δουλεύει με όλες τις εταιρίες και πως ; μπορείς να μπεις στο interface τις συσκέυεις και με κάποιο τρόπο να το ρυθμίσεις ; του έχω κάνει reset το βιβλιαράκι με τις οδηγίες λέει default ip 172.16.1.1 βάζω και τον υπολογιστή σε αυτές τις ip να κάνει δίκτυο αλλά δεν κάνει με τπτ

----------


## mirtiano

Αν αυτο το εργαλειο ειναι access point της κινητης τοτε δες τα παρακατω:

Οι παρακατω ρυθμισεις ειναι για το myfi Vodafon που θελουμε να δουλεψει με Cosmote.Σου τις δινω μηπως και σου φανουν χρησιμες...

R-207 = Huawei e5530

Δοκιμασμενο σε panafon myfi R-206 + R-207

Βαζεις την καρτα της cosmote στο myfi της vodafone και συνδεεσαι ασυρματα σε αυτο.
Απο το ταμπλετ ή το κινητο μπαινεις στο myfi δινοντας στον brouser σου 192.168.0.1
Κανεις login σαν admin και πατας συνδεση
Στην κορυφη πατα στο 3-ο μενου την Συνδεση
Πατα τυπος λογαριασμου
Αριστερα στην κατω μερια του κειμενου ειναι υπογραμισμενη η φραση ''κινητη ευρυζωνικη συνδεση σας'' πατα το δαχτυλο πανω της

Βαλε τυπο λογαριασμου προσαρμογη (αν δεν το γραφει ηδη)
τυπος ip να ειναι IPv4+IPv6
IPv4/IPv6 APN βαλε internet
Αριθμος IPv4/IPv6 βαλε *99#
ΟΣΑ ΠΕΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΕΙΠΩ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΚΕΝΑ
Ασφαλεια να ειναι pap
Χρονος αδρανειας να ειναι 3600
Τροπος συνδεσης να ειναι αυτοματα και τσεκαρισμενη η περιαγωγη
Πατας αποθηκευση.-

ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ.-


Κοιτα κι αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDF3a_Gfbz8

Διαβασε και αυτο το θεμα,*απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος*.Εχει αρκετες περιπτωσεις για το μοντελο που εχεις, για τις οποιες πρεπει να ενημερωθεις:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%AF%CE%BF

----------


## kostas2911

> Γεια σε όλους . Ήμουνα στην Vodafone και μου είχε δώσει το Vodafone full σήμα . Τώρα έχω αλλάξει εταιρία και έχω πάει COSMOTE . Αυτή η συσκευή δουλεύει με όλες τις εταιρίες και πως ; μπορείς να μπεις στο interface τις συσκέυεις και με κάποιο τρόπο να το ρυθμίσεις ; του έχω κάνει reset το βιβλιαράκι με τις οδηγίες λέει default ip 172.16.1.1 βάζω και τον υπολογιστή σε αυτές τις ip να κάνει δίκτυο αλλά δεν κάνει με τπτ


Όχι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει.
Εκτός από τις ρυθμίσεις που δεν μπορείς να πειράξεις έχει και μια sim που θα ήθελες αντίστοιχη της cosmote την οποία δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν.

----------

